# Leo



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

*Leo the Leopard Gecko*

Today I brought home my new leopard gecko, Admiral Leonardo von Omelet (my entire family pitched in a part of his name - we all just call him Leo, though). He's a hypo tangerine morph, and about a year old. I took some pictures of him on the car ride home - not the best quality because of the bumpy road, but they work. :3


































Also on a side note, I'm a bit worried about the tank I have him in. It used to house my old gecko Freckles, who passed away of an unknown disease. I've bleached the tank and decorations (and left the decorations out in the 120 degree sun for about a month just in case), but I'm still a bit worried that there may be some trace of Freckle's disease left. Can someone sooth my mind about this? I can't really afford a new tank or decorations, but I care about my Leo too much to let him get sick. I'm sure I'm just panicking for no reason though, but I'd love if someone could reassure me, or at the very least tell me how to kill any traces of disease if I haven't done so already. //cry


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's beautiful! I have one and am "babysitting" one for a couple of months and they are awesome little things.

What were the symptoms that your previous gecko had?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much! And the only symptom Freckles really had was a loss of appetite - she didn't eat on her own for a few months before she died and we had to force feed her. We took her to a vet, but they didn't seem to know anything - they just kinda poked her stomach then gave her vitamin injections that just seemed to make her more lethargic.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Honostly if the bleach didn't work nothing will, that stuff kills everything!

Your gecko is so cute though, and the name fits him perfectly! :3


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Leo is a handsome fella  I love that it looks like he's smiling at you!


----------

